# Looking for a sturdy, pocket-sized point and shoot



## missyscove (Jun 22, 2010)

I had a Casio EX-V8 for several years now (at least 3) and it took it's second bad fall while I was on vacation in Europe. It will still turn on to show me the pictures I've taken, but won't take new pictures  
As far as the trip goes, luckily my brother just got a new Canon T2i so I bought his Xti from him. I love it and it takes great pictures, but I'm looking for a replacement point and shoot that will fit in my pocket (so I can go to say, the barn and take pictures of my cattle, ah the life of an animal science student). It'd be a huge plus if it was "shock resistant" and waterproof would be nice too, though my family does have a canon point and shoot with a waterproof housing that we go diving with, so that's not imperative.

It also needs to be able to shoot video, since the Xti can't.
The EX-V8 had 7x optical zoom, which I really appreciated over the 3x in my previous camera.

any suggestions? My birthday is next Saturday so I might be making it a birthday gift.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 22, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> any suggestions? My birthday is next Saturday



Your birthday is in a few days? *H*appy *B*irthday! arty:

My son is gettingmarriedthis Saturday too. 



Here is a link with some recent tests and comparisons on POINT AND SHOOTS. 

There are someother cameras that are shockproof and waterproof, but you can't get everything in one camera. 
Afterusing a DSLR, I still find it hard touse a point and shoot that I would like.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, Stan! I'll take a look.

I do really like using the DSLR, but I'd gotten so used to always having my camera in either my bookbag or my purse, with my iPhone being my absolute backup camera (you never know when you'll walk by a cute squirrel, I like to always be prepared) and the DSLR isn't exactly the most portable, or the most discreet (I also like to take pictures of my meals at restaurants a lot.)


----------



## missyscove (Jul 1, 2010)

I ended up at Fry's tonight and got the Panasonic DMC-TS2 (in blue)

http://panasonic.net/avc/lumix/compact/ts2_ft2/index.html

It's supposed to be shockproof and waterproof (though of course they say it's not waterproof if you drop it.)
Reviews said it takes pretty good movies, which was a major factor for me and I figure I'll take the DSLR anywhere I want really good pictures.

The battery is charging now but I'm anxious to try it out.


----------

